# MK3 facelift review



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Still attractive car (and driver) :mrgreen:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks stunning in blue. Err, what car was she reviewing ?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Audi should make a TV ad based on this review. They would sell bloody thousands!
I always wondered what those back seats were really for. Now we know!


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

It looks to be 2.0 45 TFSI but with TTRS style dash plus power and torque gage working. Is Audi put this dashboard in normal TT now in 2020 TT?

If this true, we should try to find a DIY for this dashboard (center RPM) with power and torque gage.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

I have this dash in my 45 be Quattro, I believe it's an option though, not standard


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

j77drs said:


> I have this dash in my 45 be Quattro, I believe it's an option though, not standard


I recently drove a loaner 45Q and that had the same sport layout dash as in this vid - I would have thought it's now standard, even on the non S/RS variants. Personally, I don't like the central rev display at all - keep mine set up with two dials and the nav map between them.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't know in UK, but here in italy its a std feature on 45 competition (aka BE there, I suppose)



j77drs said:


> I have this dash in my 45 be Quattro, I believe it's an option though, not standard


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Both the colour and the wheels don't do the car any favours.

I do like the facelift in the main more than the previous iteration.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. TT badging and TTS seats?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you are thinking UK spec, these are not UK cars. in DE you can spec "S line Sportpaket" or even just the sitze


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

-:[KM said:


> :-":22m8hlxu]I'm a bit confused. TT badging and TTS seats?


These are just the super sport seats... They have always been available on the TT as optional equipment. (Standard on TTS). They are now standard on the S-Line model (with alcantara). You can still select full leather if you wish. Even in the UK.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Sod the bloody car and anything at all about it, what about THAT woman? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

patatus said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":ep5ozgws]I'm a bit confused. TT badging and TTS seats?
> ...


  I feel a bit silly. I thought the S-Line sitze had "S-Line" embossed in them and not just "S". 

I wouldn't mind... but I have those seats!!!
[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

2:40 - in reviewing the cabin: "nothing wobbles" Not strictly true.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Look at those lovely colour matched seat plastics...just itching to BREAK OFF.. :lol: Don't like the black wheels. She is probably right.... in the right conditions I think you could coax a normal new TT Quattro these days to possibly under 5? The TTS having been recorded on many occasions being able to do just over 4... crazy.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I like the black rims, really suit the car IMO. Not a fan of the turbo blue though - looks quite flat when you see it in the flesh.

I found the standard TT seats to be much more comfortable than the super sports - wish you could option the 'lesser' seats on S or RS models, but hey...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What do the stupid 40 and 45 numbers mean? I see them on all sorts of Audis and haven't got a clue.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

moro anis said:


> What do the stupid 40 and 45 numbers mean? I see them on all sorts of Audis and haven't got a clue.


Details in here https://www.motor1.com/news/177785/audi ... onvention/

The number represent the HP output of the engine but it's a range and it seems, well, a bit arbitrary. Presume it's pre-conditioning for when cars are electric and no one understands KWh :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thank you. What a half arsed, stupid and pointless system.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Thank you. What a half arsed, stupid and pointless system.


Maybe its an attempt to bring it in line with the equally cryptic numbering systems used by BMW and Merc.
However Audi have been using that numbering system in certain Asian countries for quite a while.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

moro anis said:


> Thank you. What a half arsed, stupid and pointless system.


They'd convey just as much meaning if they used a Guid :lol:


----------

